# 38gal. Dutch/Iwagumi.



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Plants.
Italian Val.
Narrowleaf Ludwigia.
Limnophilia Aquatica.
Sunset Hygrophilia.
Mayaca Fluviatalis.
Ammania Gracillis.
Star Grass.
Dwarf sagitaria.
Myriophylum Tuberculatum.
Didiplis Diandra.
Glossostigma.

Hard Scape.
Lace Rock.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice healthy set up - definitely more Dutch style than Iwagumi.
Mind sharing w/ us your lighting setup / dosing regime? 

Thanks


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Yeah I tend to think it is more dutch as well. When I added the hard scape of rocks I really was unsure how it should be classified.

Lighting
192 Watt PC 6700k.

Dosing.
9ml flourish excell daily.
4ml flourish 3 days a week.
4ml flourish potassium daily.
4ml flourish iron 3 days a week.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Old school new looks, I like it. 



tetrasforest said:


> Plants.
> Italian Val.
> Narrowleaf Ludwigia.
> Limnophilia Aquatica.
> ...


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking layout. You plants look very healthy.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

I am new to this and would love to know what you mean by Dutch/Iwagumi tanks. I was trying and keep everything in my tank from one region but have abandoned that idea long ago. Most of the globe is represented. Is that what is meant by a Dutch tank? The work you have done is outstanding. What a beautiful tank!


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry about the double post.


tug said:


> I am new to this and would love to know what you mean by Dutch/Iwagumi tanks. I was trying and keep everything in my tank from one region but have abandoned that idea long ago. Most of the globe is represented. Is that what is meant by a Dutch tank? The work you have done is outstanding. What a beautiful tank!


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

To really understand the term dutch aquascape or iwugumi aquascape do a google search and you will find alot of info on booth style aquascapes. Hope this helps.


----------



## *Michael* (Jul 23, 2009)

really nice


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

